# Problem Utilizing the Fragrance Oil Review Chart



## makemineirish (Jan 6, 2016)

I cannot imagine that there is not a thread covering this, but could not find it through Site Comber. I am not sure if I understand how to use the Fragrance Oil Review Chart.  I thought I did, but...
I did not see Camden Grey listed as a vendor on the chart, while I did find a post by Green Soap stating that they had posted some Camden Grey reviews.  The suppliers are largely in alphabetical order so I cannot imagine that I missed it.  The vendors that I see listed on my monitor are:




American Soap Supplies
Aroma Haven/Rustic Essentials
Aztec Candle Maker
Bramble Berry
Sheet 54
Candle Science
Elements Bath & Body
Essential Depot
Daystar
Fragrancebuddy
Fragrance Laboratory
Fresh Skin
Just Scents
Mad Oils
Majestic Mountain Sage
Mike's Fragrances N More
Moon Works
New Directions
Nature's Garden
Nurture Soap Supplies
Peak
Save on Scents
Scent Works
Simply Natural Soap Making Supplies
Soapalooza
Oregon Trail
Soap Supplies
Southern Garden Scents
Sweetcakes
Tennessee Candle and Soap
Wholesale Supplies Plus
VA Candle Supply


Is Camden Grey genuinely not there despite Green Soap's post or do I just not understand how to use the chart?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 7, 2016)

I don't think I've ever seen them on the chart. I also still dont see them. 
I buy only eos from them (do they also sell fos?). Fwiw their eos are great.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 7, 2016)

Could it be the reviews were posted to the Soap Scent Review Board at http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/ not the SMF fragrance review?

ETA: Strike this. The SSRB does have a forum for EO only reviews, but the last ones added for Camden Grey are from 2014.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 7, 2016)

You're using it right. Perhaps Green Soap posted some reviews in a post and not on the chart?


----------



## kchaystack (Jan 7, 2016)

wasn't there a glitch a few months ago where a bunch of reviews disappeared?  Maybe the were lost then.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 7, 2016)

Yeah, back in April some weird stuff was happening (scroll to post #27 and beyond): http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=47182&page=3

I was able to find Green Soap's post where she said she had added a tab from Camden Grey. It was dated 9/9/14, several months before the glitch, so I'm thinking the tab she added must've been one of the things that mysteriously disappeared from the review board in April, which would explain her post here: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=512644&postcount=36

You can always add a new tab for it!


IrishLass


----------



## makemineirish (Jan 7, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Yeah, back in April some weird stuff was happening (scroll to post #27 and beyond): http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=47182&page=3
> 
> I was able to find Green Soap's post where she said she had added a tab from Camden Grey. It was dated 9/9/14, several months before the glitch, so I'm thinking the tab she added must've been one of the things that mysteriously disappeared from the review board in April, which would explain her post here: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=512644&postcount=36
> 
> You can always add a new tab for it!



Thanks, that makes sense.  I will definitely start a tab if I soap these, but was actually planning to try candles (never done so before but hope that I cannot muck it up too badly).   

I have not ordered fragrance oils from Camden Grey before, but was loading up a cart this week to take advantage of their sale.  Their product prices are lower than other vendors I like, but they usually ream me on the shipping.  It's always a bit of a PITA to add up my cart with different suppliers for an accurate cost comparison; I'm well aware that free shipping is never really free.  That's why I was so excited by the sale.  I could get their standard prices...with truly free shipping.  Otherwise, the shipping alone would have been $62 on my $300 order.  That increases my total by 20%:Kitten Love:!

Given that I was selecting fragrances based solely on descriptions  (always a gamble), there were a couple that I was torn on...most notably  Myrrh.  I don't care for the smell of the essential oil and would have  never considered buying a synthetic version.  However, the description  indicated that it was a blend of cedar, sandalwood, and vanilla.  That  SOUNDED like an interesting option and I was hoping to read a few other  opinions after drawing a blank on the Soap Scent Review Board.  I know  that there are reviews on the product page, but the lack of anything  lower than five stars (on any product) seems suspicious.  In this case, a negative review complaining that the FO smelled nothing like the EO would have persuaded me to nab it.  

For better or worse, I added 8oz of Myrrh FO to my cart just before the deadline.


----------



## green soap (Jan 7, 2016)

All of my FO reviews seem to have disappeared.  I had started a tab for Camden grey, and added reviews for Candle science.  All gone, and Camden Grey is completely gone! Someone did not like them I guess?  I did not keep copies of what I wrote for myself since I am phasing out fragrance oils.

In any case, if you have questions about any specific one I might (or might not) remember still.  Which ones were you curious about?


----------



## makemineirish (Jan 7, 2016)

green soap said:


> All of my FO reviews seem to have disappeared.  I had started a tab for Camden grey, and added reviews for Candle science.  All gone, and Camden Grey is completely gone! Someone did not like them I guess?  I did not keep copies of what I wrote for myself since I am phasing out fragrance oils.
> 
> In any case, if you have questions about any specific one I might (or might not) remember still.  Which ones were you curious about?



That would be fantastic.

I typically do not care for frankincense and myrrh EOs, but found the descriptions and reviews for those FOs intriguing.  I was definitely curious about Sea Fresh, but opted to skip it for now given that I have an ocean scent I know I like from another supplier.  I would still love to hear your opinions if you have any.  Sugar Plum gave me some pause.  The FOs that I opted to try this go round were:



Havana Days
Lemon Verbena
Lime Margarita
Myrrh

I have gotten samples of the first three in a previous order and am reasonably confident in those selections.  The Myrrh was my only blind purchase.

If you are familiar with their EOs as well, I was curious about the difference between the light and dark vetiver. Which do you prefer?  I also wondered if their Cinnamon Bark was really that more interesting than what already sits in my cabinet.  The only EOs that I purchased for scent were litsea cubeba (more as a fixative), ylang ylang, and six-fold orange.  I may opt to do more later, but shaved $75 off my basket by omitting those that I did not really need.  I was just being greedy because the shipping was a non-issue.  Given that I do not sell, it's not really a wise for me to get everything that I want in one shipment.


----------



## green soap (Jan 8, 2016)

makemineirish said:


> That would be fantastic.
> 
> I typically do not care for frankincense and myrrh EOs, but found the descriptions and reviews for those FOs intriguing.  I was definitely curious about Sea Fresh, but opted to skip it for now given that I have an ocean scent I know I like from another supplier.  I would still love to hear your opinions if you have any.  Sugar Plum gave me some pause.  The FOs that I opted to try this go round were:
> 
> ...



For the FOs:

I have tried their myrrh, which I used blended, mainly with their frankincense.  That one was liked by several customers.  Described as 'grounding' by some.

Sea fresh I also tried, it is a typical 'water' type fragrance, strong and floral.  Was liked as a blend (with forest type fragrances).  Did not go over too well by itself.

Lime margarita was not loved much by anyone on its own.  I ended up using some blended with spearmint EO for a 'mojito' type scent.  That seemed to be a lot more popular.

No experience with the other FOs.  I used FOs when I was selling, but I do not like them much myself.  I am just relating the comments and preferences from my customers.

EOs:

I have their litsea cubeba and have no complaints.  Orange and ylang ylang (III) were also as expected.  No experience with cinnamon bark.  I prefer cinnamon leaf, less expensive and less reported skin sensitivity issues.

I have purchased many of their EOs over several years.  The only two I DO NOT recommend are their clary sage and their ginger.


----------



## Lolly58 (Jan 20, 2016)

Mikes Fragrances n Mores website is down and the FB page states they are closed until further notice.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 21, 2016)

Poo, you're right about that. And it looks like he isn't shipping the most recent orders according to the Facebook page. Such a shame. I had just found FOs I really liked from him... He's apparently not answering the phone.

I ordered back in September and although it took a little bit longer than it did the first time, it was still ok. I've learned my lesson. Guess I'll stick to the reputable suppliers.


----------



## gsc (Jan 25, 2016)

what is the link for this scent review board you are referring to.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 25, 2016)

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=47182  (it's a stickie located in the Fragrance section of the forum)


IrishLass


----------

